# Problème Disque Dur NAS Buffalo et Freebox



## ice (3 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Après avoir cherché pas mal de temps sur les forums sans résultat, je me permet finalement de poster.

Je viens d'acheter un Disque Dur externe Buffalo LinkStation Live de 1To. J'ai téléchargé les pilotes via le site internet de Buffalo Technologie (et oui produit reconditionné donc il manque pas mal de choses dans la boîte :mouais.
Je lance donc le programme d'installation. Je suis les instruction. Je quitte etc. Et là... Rien.

Le Disque dur n'est pas détecté :hein:. Je regarde dans le Finder, puis dans Réseau et toujours rien.

C'est tout de même bizarre. Peut-être que ça provient de ma freebox qui ne détecte pas le DD qui est branché en Ethernet dessus. Ou alors, il y a publicité mensongère et le DD ne peut pas être installé depuis un Mac . Je commence d'ailleurs à me poser des questions dessus car j'ai tout de même essayé avec mes trois mac et le résultat reste toujours le même .

Je voudrais donc savoir si quelqu'un sait, parmis vous, d'où peut provenir le problème. Et dans le meilleur des cas, est-ce que l'un de vous est en possession de ce DD et a déjà réussi à le configurer?



Merci par avance


----------



## larchitex (25 Janvier 2009)

Les disques Buffalo Linkstation 1To sont de la saloperie, pas du tout adaptés aux macs en tous cas. 
J'en ai acheté un, ai passé des heures dessus : ne fonctionnait pas en gigabit, perdait la connexion tous les quart d'heure.... je l'ai ramené à la FNAC et échangé pour un disque LACIE, qui est mieux (mais pas aussi ergonomiques que les produits APPLE).


----------



## Almamida (25 Janvier 2009)

C'est marrant, mon Linstation Live 1To marche à merveille. 

Le seul défaut, c'est que pour fiare la mise à jour du firmware, faut passer par windows si tu veux la toute dernière.
Peut -être devrais tu commencer par là.

Ensuite NasNavigator, t'aide effectivement à trouver les NAS sur ton réseau.
Seulement, avant cela, as tu bien configuré ta freebox en routeur, et activé le DHCP.

Reviens me donner des infos, je pourrais t'aider à configurer ce NAs aux petits oignons 

Perso, je m'en sers en réseau local pour déposer des fichiers depuis mes deux MacBook.
J'ai configuré TimeMachine qui marche à merveille et j'ai activé le WebAccess pour y accéder depuis n'importe où avec mon iPhone ou chez des amis.
C'est vraiment un très bon produit


----------



## davidl (3 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

je rencontre moi-aussi des difficultés concernant la configuration de mon NAS Buffalo.

Je possède un POwerbookG4, un macbook Air et un pc sous xp; je me suis dit que se serait bien d'avoir une seule bibliothèque Itunes et je me suis tourné vers un serveur nas.

J'ai donc acheté le Buffalo mini 500. et j'ai une freebox V5 configurée en routeur.

J'ai installé le Nas navigator sur mon PC et sur mon powerbook. 

Le Nas est sur le réseau, pas de problème. Je vais dans la configuration web et là les ennuis commencent. L'interface n'est qu'en Anglais mais surtout ne reconnait aucun client que je puisse authoriser pour activer le DLNA.

Pour le contrôle web, je ne peux pas activer l'upnp... J'ai ouvert le port 9000 mais cela ne fonctionne pas mieux.

Est ce que c'est lié à un problème de comptatibilité avec la freebox? 

Quelqu'un pour m'aider à configurer ce truc? Sinon je le renvoi 

Merci d'avance


----------



## didiergt (16 Avril 2009)

j'ai presque le même probleme, sauf que j'ai un modem routeur Castlenet CBV734EW (numericable). La linkstation est upgradé en 1.07, DHCP activé, modem en mode routeur.


----------



## chnoub (14 Mai 2009)

bonjour bonjour

bah moi aussi ca deconne chez moi... je passe pas le premier stade de l installation! ca clignote depuis ce matin......(le logo bleu)
et je n obtiens rien de plus...
j'essai en ethernet sur mon macbook unibody, et branché sur la freebox, c est pareil...
si qqun a une idee.....

c est une linkstation mini 1To

ah et.... meme qd j eteints ca clignote....


----------

